# Question about raw diet



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

I tried a few years back to switch my dogs over to raw. I have them each a raw chicken breast with the bones in and they loved it. It was fun to watch them go to town. The problem arose a couple hours later when they threw up the bones. What did I do wrong? I thought if the bones were uncooked they were ok for them?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

When dogs are fed grain based processed foods like kibble, their bodies have to adapt to digest it. So when you introduce raw, the body has to adapt back to 'factory setting' as were! It takes some dogs a while to be able to digest bone, so that is why your dogs brought it back up, too much too soon.
If you wish to try again start off with smaller quantities of bone that they can chew fully. Chicken bones are a good choice as they are nice and soft. They very quickly get used to it, (after all it is what there bodies are designed to eat)and you are correct, raw bones are perfectly safe and can be digested completely in a dog that has fully transitioned to raw.


----------

